# Free Picture Hosting



## DallanC

I checked with the mods first before posting to get permission and they and Vertical Scope gave the A-OK (thank you!).

I am offering free photo hosting to the members here (well to anyone actually) for their outdoor, hunting or fishing related pictures. Its a completely free, no frills service. It is absolutely fine to link pictures wherever you need, here in UWN posts or elsewhere.

Tell photobucket to go pound sand 

I setup some basic "Topics" for pictures to be uploaded into, if we need more granularity let me know and I will add more. A personal album should be created when users first sign up... I've yet to test that though. This is new'ish software to me, in my testing its been very easy to use so far, so it suites my purposes.

So use it if you need it ... if not no big deal. I know people are annoyed by PhotoBuckets new stupid policy and just wanted to give them a free option. 

http://utahsportsmen.com/pictures/http://utahsportsmen.com/piwigo/

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs

Thanks for offering us this service. I dumped photo bucket a couple weeks ago.

Care to give a quick tutorial on how it works?


----------



## DallanC

First Register or Login










Next click upload picture (its in the lower left)










Choose the album that best fits the image










Now browse to the image you want to upload, or alternatively drag and drop the image onto the white box. The Software allows uploading multiple images at once, I find that feature very useful.










Finally upload the pictures.










To use the image on a different website such as UWN, simply browse to the image you wish to share, click the Share Icon at the upper right:










Now you are presented with different options, such as thumbnail, full image, image with links etc. Just select the link's text, copy and paste it in your UWN or other forum message.










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Ok people were having trouble getting the right link to share here on UWN, I found a modification to the software that exposes links to the user that he can just copy and paste here / elsewhere. 

I updated the tutorial above adding in the 2 final steps.


-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Dallan, that's awesome of you! I will be taking advantage of this in order to post to the forums, etc. Thanks so much!


----------



## muddydogs

I'm not seeing the share icon you speak of?


----------



## DallanC

I'll check on it. I'm also trying to setup video hosting ala like Youtube. Youtube is crapping on their users currently and it seems alot of content creators are going to patreon (a pay to view site).


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

muddydogs said:


> I'm not seeing the share icon you speak of?


Should be fixed now. Was a goofy permissions setting.

-DallanC


----------



## mtnrunner260

Does this work if you just have a phone?


----------



## DallanC

Sure.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks for all the help DallanC.

Can you delete a pic from an album?

.


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> Thanks for all the help DallanC.
> 
> Can you delete a pic from an album?
> 
> .


Critter just pinged me with a similar request. I manually deleted his while I look into how users delete stuff (I didnt test that feature prior to letting people know about this hence my needing to research it).

If you need me to delete something now while I research this just lemme know what you want deleted. Otherwise I'll get it figured out and post "how to delete" stuff.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Ok I added a way to delete a picture from your album. Click on the image and you should see this on the right side menu:










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Ok I added a way to delete a picture from your album. Click on the image and you should see this on the right side menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks.  I put a picture in there that was bigger than I like to use on the forum.

.


----------



## WesB

Just curious. Why doesn't UWN just allow us to upload photos directly from our computers? This screen shot is from another site I visit. We just click on the camera icon and upload directly.
No Photoshop hassles


----------



## Dunkem

I upload from my computer?


----------



## Critter

WesB said:


> Just curious. Why doesn't UWN just allow us to upload photos directly from our computers? This screen shot is from another site I visit. We just click on the camera icon and upload directly.
> No Photoshop hassles


Just go to the photo gallery and upload your photos.

Or just click on the paperclip icon and upload them directly from you phone or computer. But then they just show up as thumbnails.


----------



## wyogoob

I upload from my computer. It puts up a thumbnail pic at the bottom of your post that you have to click on to in order to open it up, in order to make bigger.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*easy*

1) Go to "Advanced" view.

2) Scroll down to the "Attach Files" box, then click "Manage Attachments"

3) Then "Upload File from Computer"

4) Click "Browse" and then click on a picture from your computer or cell phone.

The picture, or pictures, will be automatically loaded to your post.

I prefer the full size pics, like from Photobucket, inserted into my posts to match the story line or in my case, the recipe.


----------



## DallanC

Does UWN allow linking of the images on other sites now? Originally this wasn't allowed.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> I prefer the full size pics, like from Photobucket, inserted into my posts to match the story line or in my case, the recipe.


Woah nice King! 50lb'er?

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Woah nice King! 50lb'er?
> 
> -DallanC


47 +

.


----------



## RedSon

One of my friends told me that this hosting is nice. But as I see, it's a lot of problems with it. Did you fix it, OP? And, talking about problems - is there any hosting in this world which works correctly? I had a huge problem with hosting not so long ago. I have an online shop and I was forced to switch it because previous one failed me very often. It turned out that finding a good hosting is a hell of a problem. But it ended well - one of my friends (another one) helped me to find a good dedicated server USA, which I use for about 2 years now.


----------



## Mercury1989

RedSon said:


> One of my friends told me that this hosting is nice. But as I see, it's a lot of problems with it. Did you fix it, OP?


It seems to me that the OP is no longer concerned about this problem


----------



## DallanC

Its fixed... been fixed for quite a while. Just little interest in it from most users.

But yea, you can upload images there, link to them here using the guide I showed earlier. I wanted to try new software that was cleaner but haven't had the time to mess with it.

The website restrictions here really put a damper on picture posting, oddly they seem to introduce policies that discourage linking of images on other sites.

PS: www.HuntingNut.com SSL image linking was fixed as well.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I just moved on to using Imgur


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, Norton says it's a "Dangerous Web Page"


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> Hey, Norton says it's a "Dangerous Web Page"


Norton over reports things... probably to keep up a users panic so they keep their subscriptions paid.

Use "https" and not "http" for the "secure" session (same goes for any other website).

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

I just updated both sites so unsecure URLS are internally coverted to secure ones... ie: "HTTP" becomes "HTTPS" so no more complaints (at least I dont think thre will be any).


-DallanC


----------

